
Magic Leap Says Ex-Engineer Copied Headset for China - aliswe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-18/secretive-magic-leap-says-ex-engineer-copied-headset-for-china
======
tracker1
I'm pretty sure they'd have to have significant evidence that plans were
stolen and shifted out of the country. California has some pretty strict laws
on anything that prevents an employee from taking another job in the same
field. Unless they paid out a $BOATLOAD$ of cash to keep the Engineer in
question from taking another job, it may not hold up.

IANAL though, so who knows. In the end, if the Engineer in question is in
China and never comes back to the US, I don't know that China would give him
up. Especially given how public the trade war has started to become.

~~~
eyesee
Magic Leap is based in Florida, so CA laws would not apply.

~~~
tracker1
Was going from where the court case is being held...

> The case is Magic Leap Inc. v. Xu, 19-cv-03445, U.S. District Court,
> Northern District of California (San Francisco).

------
strikelaserclaw
I'm not really versed in law but how will this lawsuit work? Could this guy
who was accused just ignore it?

~~~
FluffyKitty
There is quite a bit that can be done. IANAL, but I can point to this episode
of Planet Money that has a similar situation:
[https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?stor...](https://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=622044460)

------
superasn
I'd had such big hopes for magic leap after Google invested in it and was
secretly hoping that it would be something as revolutionary as the iPhone was,
but now the cats out of the bag. I never understood how they convinced so many
investors to put in so much money for something that is a little better than
hololens (which too is arguable)

